# Photo Edit



## miracleminis (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

I know a lot of people ask for photo edits. I tried to have one done for my daughter for Christmas and paid $30 and the results were non useable. The quallity was very unclear. If someone could help I would appreciate it. This is her second year showing and won 1st in Fillies, Champion Mare and Supreme Champion of Champions at our local fair show this past fall. I wanted to have a nice picture without all the background stuff. Thanks in advance.

Brenda


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's a quick and simple one


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 19, 2008)

Lucky, thats AMAZING!! You people are so talented!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 19, 2008)

Here are a couple I did

Lori


----------



## Leeana (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay well this is my first shot at anything like this, i just purchased the softwear for this today and got it installed....but here you are..i'll keep playing with it.






and...






just one more...


----------



## minie812 (Dec 19, 2008)

Alrighty what software did you get as I am wanting to try something different...any ideas please?


----------



## Leeana (Dec 19, 2008)

minie812 said:


> Alrighty what software did you get as I am wanting to try something different...any ideas please?


I have pictoredit (spelled like that exactly, thats not an error) that i use for the backgrounds..it came with my Vista, i just finially got around to purchasing it.

Then, i use www.picnik.com to edit the rest. On picnik..you can purchase an account and you get ALLOT more options, it is only like $24 or $25 per year too.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think that's an adorable picture. Here are a couple more edits.


----------



## miracleminis (Dec 20, 2008)

THank you, THank you all!!!! I can't thank all of you enough for the time you spent editing my photo. I can't wait to share them with my daughter.


----------



## GOTTACK (Dec 20, 2008)

Gave it a try:






Lisa


----------



## mizbeth (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW Lisa, I LOVE that one!


----------



## GOTTACK (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you Misbeth... here is one of the final photos:






Lisa


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## maplegum (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## miracleminis (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you, Thank you again to everyone. We appreciate all you work. The photo edits are great!!!


----------



## coopermini (Dec 29, 2008)

You all did a great job with The photo edits they are all great!!!


----------

